# Lord Zargon thanks Hauntville Haunted House



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Lord Zargon thanks Hauntville Haunted House



October 4, 2010



Festering Fiends and Fiendettes:



On Saturday, September 25th I prowled the long hallways of Hauntville Haunted House in Elyria, Ohio. On that Saturday night, the very first of Hauntville’s existence, I was a ghoul who preyed on the fools who entered. My luscious thanks go to producers Lizzie and Derek Vitas.


Yours in blood,



Zargon









I’ll make you a deal: You stop being stupid and I’ll stop making fun of you.


----------

